# Calling all tpu'ers help Sol out



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

I need your help desperately and here is my story. 

1 Month ago my primary system went down for upgrades the upgrades came my WC and GX2's my mobo blew so i bought a 680i LT from someone here but it wont boot everything lights up but nothing starts so i used my server the PSU went it was down for about 2 weeks took mobo's and shit with it i finally got that running with spare parts tonight iv been using my iphone and w/e system i could get my hands on to come to tpu my i7 920 is enroute but x-mas is here its family before rigs so all my money goes to them instead of repairs but im low on $$ so i started a FS thread. this has been my life....i need your help deperately...so my main rig consists of the following also available in my specs

i have 

E7200/Q6600/and i used my lil bros P4
8GB mushkin
2x 9800GX's
bunch of HDD's
corsair HX1000

my problem is is that the system starts but no video

i have tried the following

boot on box

boot in case

boot in case with double risers stacked incase of short

air cooling

WC cooling 

all in the combinations above

i have tried booting with

all ram

1 stick

varing sticks

1GB 533mhz stick i had (incase of 2GB incompatability)

i have also tried booting with

E7200

Q6600

P4

all incase of a bios issue

1 GX2

the other GX2

old pci banshee

pci FX5200

DVI cable

VGA cable

700w

1KW

i just dont understand im soooo close to my personal limits i know im better than a failed system but iv done everything i can all the system's in the house are on the fritz server blew up laptops are failing megs computer loves to over heat no matter WTF i do to it stck and multiple after market cooling solutions. i just cannot keep up with this if its not 1 its the other im supposed to have another 680i coming from thejesus but it had to go back to RMA and now i have to resave the money to buy it because i had to get an X-Mas present i just dont know what to do iv thought about just quitting taking up knitting or something idfk iv done everything i can mentaly and physically do to get my rig running again and it wont do it...can someone help i need to know what im not doing i can answer any question i actually did so much i wrote down what iv done and its INSANE EVERYTHING i know about computers i have pourn into this and fail i have reveiws i need to do im going to loose my job if i dont have my rig no other system in the house is upto the task i have my DVD and OS to work on my site and other verious projects and in all honestly life has come to a halt because of this so if anyone can help me im screaming PLEADING please help me get this working i will be FOREVER in your debt.

thank you and sorry

-Solaris


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tried a different monitor or cables yet?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2008)

it really sounds like its the mobo...does the BIOS your running support those chips? i thought that 680i was no go for 45nm but then the Q6600 should work but for sure needs a bios update


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it really sounds like its the mobo...does the BIOS your running support those chips? i thought that 680i was no go for 45nm but then the Q6600 should work but for sure needs a bios update



I agree. It seems as though you went through most, if not all the things I would have tried. Even though the 45nm may not work without a bios update, the Q6600 and P4 should have worked. It sure sounds like a dead board. Last thing I'd try is what erocker already suggested...and maybe a different psu.  Sorry man.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Have you tried a different monitor or cables yet?



2

1 DVI

2 diff vga cables

iv shut of the monitor between switches used the source button numerous times (switches between analog and digital display mode)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it really sounds like its the mobo...does the BIOS your running support those chips? i thought that 680i was no go for 45nm but then the Q6600 should work but for sure needs a bios update



ya but the P4 is 90nm Q6600 is 65nm E7200 45nm 



Paulieg said:


> I agree. It seems as though you went through most, if not all the things I would have tried. Even though the 45nm may not work without a bios update, the Q6600 and P4 should have worked. It sure sounds like a dead board. Last thing I'd try is what erocker already suggested...and maybe a different psu.  Sorry man.



2 diff psu's 

HX1k

and 700w thermaltake

and the LT doesnt have any type of onboard bios speakers or buzzer headers so i cant even hook up my own 

is has absolutely no type of post code observation methodes it has 3 LEDS

1 power

1 memory

1 CPU

all are lit 


iv searched it their have been 4 pin problems were sometimes it wont work in one way or another well the mobo has an 8 pin cpu power connector


iv tried all 8 pins in 

1 4 pin on the left

the same 4 pin on the right

the second 4 pin on the left

the same on the right

multimeter reads correctly


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry man. I think the board is dead. You mentioned the i7 is on it's way. Both the cpu and a board?


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe a stupid question but does it post? if so have you tried a different monitor? onboard video if possible?

... ok nvm read that there is no post beeps to go off of...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry man. I think the board is dead. You mentioned the i7 is on it's way. Both the cpu and a board?



nope only cpu

no $$ for board or ram and no interchangable parts as i use DDR2 currently


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> maybe a stupid question but does it post? if so have you tried a different monitor? onboard video if possible?



no idea if it posts no display and no onbozrd video but 4 diff cards idk


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> maybe a stupid question but does it post? if so have you tried a different monitor? onboard video if possible?



Sounds like there is no way to tell if the board is posting now. My guess is no, if he's tried numerous monitors and video cards and still gets no video.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sounds like there is no way to tell if the board is posting now. My guess is no, if he's tried numerous monitors and video cards and still gets no video.



tried monitor on GF's rig 2 feet away and it looks better than hers the colors are amazing between CRT and LCD


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2008)

i wish i could send you my ECS but its in use now...got the money for a shitty ECS mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135064

best $35 you will ever spend board supports *ALL *LGA775 chips


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

I would have to lean towards the mobo then... no jumpers have been moved on the board or dip switches?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i wish i could send you my ECS but its in use now...got the money for a shitty ECS mobo?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135064
> 
> best $35 you will ever spend board supports *ALL *LGA775 chips



total neg on cash like 0 amounts of money is the board really dead it was tested to work before it was sent to me and i refuse to bealive because this seriously cannot be happening to me right now my hours got cut at work so i have x-mas and bills to pay on like $100 every 2 weeks


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I would have to lean towards the mobo then... no jumpers have been moved on the board or dip switches?



nope double checked manual to make sure they were in the proper positions


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

try switching the cmos battery out? check all jumpers/ dips (reseat them) I've had stupid little things mess with me that I over looked... check the simplest of things...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> try switching the cmos battery out? check all jumpers/ dips? I've had stupid little things mess with me that I over looked... check the simplest of things...



replaced batt with old mobos battery which i replaced 3 days before it died


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

get a flow chart and start from the basics... and work down...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> get a flow chart and start from the basics... and work down...



want me to post one here? i got it all written down i did so much i needed to keep track


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

is there good thermal contact between cpu and heatsink?


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

couldn't hurt to post it... maybe someone will see a step you may have missed


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> is there good thermal contact between cpu and heatsink?



yup and i reapplied so many times now i have no thermal paste left


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup and i reapplied so many times now i have no thermal paste left



possible that you bent a pin on the cpu???


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there a speaker hooked up to the mobo?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree that the board is gone. I mean, you have basically swapped out every component, used the minimum to maximum of the components, and yet you still get nothing. can you tell if the motherboard is getting any power at all?


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

have you tried leaving it go for a while and see if it is actually doing anything(hard drive making noise reading).


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

damn, man - if it had been a month ago, I woulda still had an Intel D101GGC board and P4 I coulda sent ya for testing purposes . . . but I've already parted that stuff out 

I'm leaning towards mobo as well, if not the board itself, a borked BIOS chip.

double check your CPU pins on the board - even being careful it's too easy to screw up that LGA.  Make sure to look at the socket from all 4 angles with a good amount of light, any pin that's not properly lined up with the rest might be an issue.


If you have any friends with an 775 board, ask them if you could borrow it for a bit; you might even consider doing some fast-talking at a BB or CC and see if they have a condemned, somewhat working 775 board they could just give you . . . or, check local PC shops (if you have any around).


Another idea, if you haven't tried it - try moving the wall connector to a different outlet in a different room . . .


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

stuff i have done


Mobo would not post

Put mobo in case​
hooked up all things wouldnt post​ only hooked up necissary things​
system would not show vid with basics​
switched to H2O cleaned thermal paste​ no post​
Sitched vid card​
tried again with basics​ Nothing​
Switched to PCI banshee​
Tried again with basics​ Nothing​
Switched to FX5200 PCI​ Nothing​
Sitched all cards again using diff pci and pci-e slots and power connectors​
Nothing​ REdiculous​
Checked jumpers and dips​
REplaced mobo batt with new one i pulled from dead board​ REpeated steps above and nothing​
Pulled mobo​
Tried water​ Tried air​
Tried all things listed above again systematically including switching new bios batt and new batt

While in and out of case i tried 1 stick of ram in every slot then moved on to the next stick eventually went out and bought some pos 533mhz 1GB stick and tried every slot​
through out all of this i have tried​ 1 DVI cable 2 VGA cables my monitor on another rig all cables settings and my monitor worked​
i think i ran out of things to say and i forgot what i wrote but yes that is what iv done


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> possible that you bent a pin on the cpu???



no pins on 775 checked socket and all was well



erocker said:


> Is there a speaker hooked up to the mobo?



no LT doesnt have post speakers or speaker headers i can get no codes what so ever


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> damn, man - if it had been a month ago, I woulda still had an Intel D101GGC board and P4 I coulda sent ya for testing purposes . . . but I've already parted that stuff out
> 
> I'm leaning towards mobo as well, if not the board itself, a borked BIOS chip.
> 
> ...



checked all pins 

looked for a new board

cant get one from work 

tried wall outlet 

tried surge protector

tried wattage reader



James1991 said:


> have you tried leaving it go for a while and see if it is actually doing anything(hard drive making noise reading).



left it for 6 hours nothing happened



A Cheese Danish said:


> I'm going to have to agree that the board is gone. I mean, you have basically swapped out every component, used the minimum to maximum of the components, and yet you still get nothing. can you tell if the motherboard is getting any power at all?



mobo gets power everything spools


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

It sounds like a board to me... take it to a local pc store (not bb or cc) and see if they have the means of testing the board... maybe you can get them to check it for free, you never know... cpu's might be fried as well... I'd just see if you can get it to someone that has the ability to test it and let you know... offer them lunch or something, lol... good luck man. I have to head off to bed, hope you figure it out soon and it's the least expensive thing for you


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

im really appreciating everyone whos looking and everyone whos helping thanks guys


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

so, if everything power checks when you hit the switch (HDDs spin up, fans spin up, blinkity-blink and what-not), but absolutely no POST, and not even the somewhat-standard single "OK" beep - and considering what all else you've swapped out and tested . . .

we need to find you a doner mobo . . .


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 18, 2008)

This may sound kinda pointless, but are there any blockages in any of the slots or sockets? Maybe take some canned air and spray off the mobo?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> It sounds like a board to me... take it to a local pc store (not bb or cc) and see if they have the means of testing the board... maybe you can get them to check it for free, you never know... cpu's might be fried as well... I'd just see if you can get it to someone that has the ability to test it and let you know... offer them lunch or something, lol... good luck man. I have to head off to bed, hope you figure it out soon and it's the least expensive thing for you



thanks man i work at BB so i know not to go their but before that i wanted to work at the pc shop here and theirs only one and i can telly ou the best they have is a multi meter they dont have the means to test..as for the CPU's i dont know about the Q and E7200 but the p4 went back in the other system and it started right up so i dont thing their dead


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> so, if everything power checks when you hit the switch (HDDs spin up, fans spin up, blinkity-blink and what-not), but absolutely no POST, and not even the somewhat-standard single "OK" beep - and considering what all else you've swapped out and tested . . .
> 
> we need to find you a doner mobo . . .



yup everything look likes its running nothing shows any sighs of any kind of fault the system should boot up to a pretty and exciting bios screen but it doesnt



A Cheese Danish said:


> This may sound kinda pointless, but are there any blockages in any of the slots or sockets? Maybe take some canned air and spray off the mobo?



nope checked for contact and clearence and seating on everything about 4000 times in the past month and my canned air actually ran out tonight after i spent it all on this mobo its so clean the only thing i havent done is put it in an acid bath or dish washer


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

iv sung to it

iv hit it

iv left music on when no one was home and i was at work

its had enough sun

its been cleaned and gets alot of power

iv smacked it 

rubbed it

and cleaned it


EDIT::: iv even had a staring contect with it and won


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

have you taken the board out and looked on both sides of it for anything burnt out or maybe a capacitor half broken off?

and do you know if the board DEFINITELY worked before you bought it?

i looked on the XFX site and the E7200, Q6600 and all P4's are compatible with that board so i highly doubt it is the CPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

James1991 said:


> have you taken the board out and looked on both sides of it for anything burnt out or maybe a capacitor half broken off?
> 
> and do you know if the board DEFINITELY worked before you bought it?
> 
> i looked on the XFX site and the E7200, Q6600 and all P4's are compatible with that board so i highly doubt it is the CPU.



yup i even smelled it smells like amazing japanese made electronics


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> iv hit it
> 
> its had enough sun
> 
> iv smacked it



i dont think these things would be all that good for it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

stupid question...

have you tried booting without keyboard, mouse, etc.... monitor only?

make sure the 115v/210v switches are on 115v on the psu's

make sure the cmos reset jumper is in the right position

make sure the board isnt grounding out to anything, run it on a table or something other than the case

hmmm... thats all shit i have tried.

ps... one stick or ram in the slot furthest away from cpu? try that


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

James1991 said:


> i dont think these things would be all that good for it



well by sun i mean hologin lamp i stole it from my gecko and they were love taps i used nothing but my hand both times it was simply ment to persuade not to injure


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup i even smelled it smells like amazing japanese made electronics



 it cant be too amazing if it doesn't work


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup everything look likes its running nothing shows any sighs of any kind of fault the system should boot up to a pretty and exciting bios screen but it doesnt



I'm near about 100% certain it's a failed mobo, then - but I (nor any of us) can't give a definite without actually seeing it, y'know?

But, I'll ask around at some of my buddies tomorrow, see if anyone might have an old 775 they're willing to part with that I can get off them . . . if so, I'll just send it to ya unless someone else can turn up a donor/loner for you.

I can't make any promises nor guarantes, though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> stupid question...
> 
> have you tried booting without keyboard, mouse, etc.... monitor only?
> 
> ...



tried 5 diff sticks of ram by themselves and with each stick i tried every slot


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

evga board you say... no post code? DEAD. 100% sure.


op.... have you tried farting on it?

believe it or not... that has worked for me countless times. no joke


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'm near about 100% certain it's a failed mobo, then - but I (nor any of us) can't give a definite without actually seeing it, y'know?
> 
> But, I'll ask around at some of my buddies tomorrow, see if anyone might have an old 775 they're willing to part with that I can get off them . . . if so, I'll just send it to ya unless someone else can turn up a donor/loner for you.
> 
> I can't make any promises nor guarantes, though.



its cool man no one has too i just wanted this to work man shitty im sooo F@#$%d like how how and WHY on earth did this happen to me iv been good all year perhaps my success was destined to fail karma or something of the like ugh this is not what i wanted to bealive maybe ill take up making tennis balls or go to raod construction or something


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

you said you tried your bro's P4......... can you try a graphics card, ram cards, and PSU in his PC to make sure they are all working and get a combination that you know works?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> evga board you say... no post code? DEAD. 100% sure.
> 
> 
> op.... have you tried farting on it?
> ...



XFX eventually ill have an EVGA full 680i otw


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

James1991 said:


> you said you tried your bro's P4......... can you try a graphics card, ram cards, and PSU in his PC to make sure they are all working and get a combination that you know works?



he has a genera intel board that wont support my other cpu's but my grfx etc works in my GF's build and she is currently using the 700w i tested with as it was hers to begin with


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2008)

You have done everything that can be done.  It is the board.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> You have done everything that can be done.  It is the board.



...................................  

i dont want to bealive


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its cool man no one has too i just wanted this to work man shitty im sooo F@#$%d like how how and WHY on earth did this happen to me iv been good all year perhaps my success was destined to fail karma or something of the like ugh this is not what i wanted to bealive maybe ill take up making tennis balls or go to raod construction or something



s'all good, things happen even when you'd swear they shouldn't (believe me, the last few months on my end have been absolute tripe) . . . just a matter of learning to roll with the punches - it's the trials that shape us, not our successes.

but, I know what it's like losing your rig for long periods of time here as well (went 2.5 years ); it's no issue though, I'll ask around.  Like I said, can't guarantee or make any promises, but if I can turn one up I'm more than glad to help ya out 



(another thought - you could abduct another family member's rig in the middle of the night, swap out all the components, and see how long you can get away with it )


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> s'all good, things happen even when you'd swear they shouldn't (believe me, the last few months on my end have been absolute tripe) . . . just a matter of learning to roll with the punches - it's the trials that shape us, not our successes.
> 
> but, I know what it's like losing your rig for long periods of time here as well (went 2.5 years ); it's no issue though, I'll ask around.  Like I said, can't guarantee or make any promises, but if I can turn one up I'm more than glad to help ya out
> 
> ...



lol no system is compatible with min the closest is my GF's and its AMD the only interchangable part is the ram in which case mine far exceeds in


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol no system is compatible with min the closest is my GF's and its AMD the only interchangable part is the ram in which case mine far exceeds in



yes, but . . . do _they_ know?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 18, 2008)

Did you just try willing it to work?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds like dead mobo , sorry dude


----------



## James1991 (Nov 18, 2008)

Warranty?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just curious, but is there anything in the PCI slots? I had something like this happen before and a PCI slot was only making partial contact, putting the whole system on the fritz. Symptoms just like this, no video, but power.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Just curious, but is there anything in the PCI slots? I had something like this happen before and a PCI slot was only making partial contact, putting the whole system on the fritz. Symptoms just like this, no video, but power.



As did I. It was a bad video tuner for me. However in my heart or hearts I think its your Mobo. :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

@the PCI slot comments:  I'm pretty sure he already said he tried booting with bare minimum multiple times.

@Solaris:  EVGA _still_ hasn't updated with any form of confirmation that they received the board .

Are you 100% sure the pins on the cpu socket are 100% straight?  This happened to my gf's board just recently and I noticed a couple bent pins.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey sol try moving the Jumper that clears CMOS and booting with it in another postion. Also I assume you allready cleared the BIOS.

The Clear CMOS jumper on my Foxconn was in the wrong postion in my Mobo manual and my board wouldnt post because the jumper was in the clear CMOS position and I thought it was in the right position.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Did you just try willing it to work?



triede willing it multiple times i even "pushed" mwith the palm of my hand 



hayder.master said:


> sounds like dead mobo , sorry dude



: quivers chin



James1991 said:


> Warranty?



idk it was a personal sale so we will see



JC316 said:


> Just curious, but is there anything in the PCI slots? I had something like this happen before and a PCI slot was only making partial contact, putting the whole system on the fritz. Symptoms just like this, no video, but power.



nope booted with bare minimums



TheMailMan78 said:


> As did I. It was a bad video tuner for me. However in my heart or hearts I think its your Mobo. :shadedshu







theJesus said:


> @the PCI slot comments:  I'm pretty sure he already said he tried booting with bare minimum multiple times.
> 
> 
> @Solaris:  EVGA _still_ hasn't updated with any form of confirmation that they received the board .
> ...



its cool about EVGA im just glad your still willing to help me  the pins are straight 100% i spent half an hour in the bed 1 day with the light behind me looking at them and i hit my self in the eye with the mobo when i swivled it around.



Nick89 said:


> Hey sol try moving the Jumper that clears CMOS and booting with it in another postion. Also I assume you allready cleared the BIOS.
> 
> The Clear CMOS jumper on my Foxconn was in the wrong postion in my Mobo manual and my board wouldnt post because the jumper was in the clear CMOS position and I thought it was in the right position.



ya i figured that iv booted with the cmos jumper in both positions pin 2-3 and 1-2 and same


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 18, 2008)

most likely board is dead, 

do the fans spin or something when you turn it on ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> most likely board is dead,
> 
> do the fans spin or something when you turn it on ?



yup but nothing ever engages my HDD's spin up my fans spin up you know that uncontrolled spin before the mobo's PM controll and power regulation kicks in? thats what happens they just sit their and spin full blast but nothing ever engages the HDD's never boot and even without them connected the fans never spin down proc never gets hot mem never gets warm


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup but nothing ever engages my HDD's spin up my fans spin up you know that uncontrolled spin before the mobo's PM controll and power regulation kicks in? thats what happens they just sit their and spin full blast but nothing ever engages the HDD's never boot and even without them connected the fans never spin down proc never gets hot mem never gets warm



dead mobo, had that happen to me fortunately it was a asus p4c-800 deluxe socket 478 mobo

fans would keep spinning, no boot sounds .

 its the board dude

rest it and yourself. stop taking tension over lost hardware, its a part of enthusiasts life, learn to take it in stride from this incident.

you have done all you can, now its time to let it go and say bye


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> dead mobo, had that happen to me fortunately it was a asus p4c-800 deluxe socket 478 mobo
> 
> fans would keep spinning, no boot sounds .
> 
> ...



i will hold a funeral for it like i was going to do with my 8600 and bury it in a shoe box in the back yard


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Sol I know its a long shot here, but are you adding power to the 4 pin molex by the ram slots also?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey Sol I know its a long shot here, but are you adding power to the 4 pin molex by the ram slots also?



yup im using a 24 pin connector 8pin cpu connector and the little molex on the mobo for pci-e power those are the only connectors on the board and im giving power to every one iv even tried not plugging in the molex and only using 1 4 pin connector as that is supposed to work too and nothing


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

TPU thank you all i appreciate the responses ideas and help. I just wanted to let you know that i have just been contacted by someone on the forums who wishes to be anonymous this person basically forced me into giving them a link of a mobo i was intrested in if i had the money....this person then bought the mobo for me. I cannot tell you how gratefull i am that the TPU community has persons in it that would do this for someone in need and though i didnt ask for it and was slightely embarassed at the offer i wish to thank all of you and that person VERY MUCH for your help and ideas you have no idea how proud i am to say that i am part of this community. This post isnt just for that person but for all of those who helped me it was absolutely remarkable that a plea for help turned into a 3 page thread in like an hour and a half..thank you TPU and i appreciate it more than you know. The board has been surprisingly overnighted to me and i will be receiving it soon..

-Solaris


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2008)

All I can say is WOW Sol, glad this "guy" could help you out in this manner. Very rare to get that sort of love anywhere, and Im glad it happened for you!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> All I can say is WOW Sol, glad this "guy" could help you out in this manner. Very rare to get that sort of love anywhere, and Im glad it happened for you!



friend i cannot tell you how incredably surprised i was


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 18, 2008)

man i wish i had some parts lying around that i could give u but i dont sadly


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW, your guardian angel has shined upon you ! 

God Bless that God's Man or Woman .






So what mobo did you buy ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

One more thing you could try! 

Take the mobo out of any case or box, put the CMOS jumper in the clear position remove the battery, and leave it sit for at least 36 hours.

Won't work afterwards? Hat to say the obvious, motherboard is dead.


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> TPU thank you all i appreciate the responses ideas and help. I just wanted to let you know that i have just been contacted by someone on the forums who wishes to be anonymous this person basically forced me into giving them a link of a mobo i was intrested in if i had the money....this person then bought the mobo for me. I cannot tell you how gratefull i am that the TPU community has persons in it that would do this for someone in need and though i didnt ask for it and was slightely embarassed at the offer i wish to thank all of you and that person VERY MUCH for your help and ideas you have no idea how proud i am to say that i am part of this community. This post isnt just for that person but for all of those who helped me it was absolutely remarkable that a plea for help turned into a 3 page thread in like an hour and a half..thank you TPU and i appreciate it more than you know. The board has been surprisingly overnighted to me and i will be receiving it soon..
> 
> -Solaris



Glad to see that the community supports its members, I had someone send me a mobo as well when my other rig was fried!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> TPU thank you all i appreciate the responses ideas and help. I just wanted to let you know that i have just been contacted by someone on the forums who wishes to be anonymous this person basically forced me into giving them a link of a mobo i was intrested in if i had the money....this person then bought the mobo for me. I cannot tell you how gratefull i am that the TPU community has persons in it that would do this for someone in need and though i didnt ask for it and was slightely embarassed at the offer i wish to thank all of you and that person VERY MUCH for your help and ideas you have no idea how proud i am to say that i am part of this community. This post isnt just for that person but for all of those who helped me it was absolutely remarkable that a plea for help turned into a 3 page thread in like an hour and a half..thank you TPU and i appreciate it more than you know. The board has been surprisingly overnighted to me and i will be receiving it soon..
> 
> -Solaris



Mr. Anonymous gets a fricking prize here!
Doesn't matter who it is, this is a crazy, but very *very* nice thing to do.

Cheers, Mr. Anonymous! You made me get back some of my faith in humanity.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

the board was

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188038

it was rush processed and over nighted......crazy thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> Glad to see that the community supports its members, I had someone send me a mobo as well when my other rig was fried!



a long long time ago i had someone send me a whole socket A systemabout a month o 2 after i joined i still remember and think about it to this day thank you to that person as well


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> a long long time ago i had someone send me a whole socket A systemabout a month o 2 after i joined i still remember and think about it to this day thank you to that person as well



I'm glad to see someone could come through for ya, man - I had asked around today and no one that I know has a 775 board they're willing to give up.

It's nice to hear there are others out there willing to go the extra distance, I woulda been more than glad to but my wallet has been kinda tight recently


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'm glad to see someone could come through for ya, man - I had asked around today and no one that I know has a 775 board they're willing to give up.
> 
> It's nice to hear there are others out there willing to go the extra distance, I woulda been more than glad to but my wallet has been kinda tight recently



is no prob man and i appreciate you looking and i alos have no doubt you would have helped out i appreicate it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Man, that is great that someone was willing and able to come foward like that and help you out Sol. Just goes to show that there are still nice people in the world.

Now get my baby back running again with that other GX2 and get some freaking benchmarks going(well it was my baby, and I'm really missing it now.  These GTX's dont compare to it IMHO. Oh well, they're now property of nflesher's and I should have a gtx260 on it's way to replace them.).


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Man, that is great that someone was willing and able to come foward like that and help you out Sol. Just goes to show that there are still nice people in thw world.
> 
> Now get my baby back running again with that other GX2 and get some freaking benchmarks going(will it was my baby, and I'm really missing it now, these GTX's dont compare to it IMHO, Oh well, there now property of nflesher's and I should have a gtx260 on it's way to replace them.).



thaks man ill get benchies up for everyone as soon as it gets here and ill throw benchies up for the world to see finally after ll that stuff has been sitting their gathering dust the rig will finally run


----------



## niko084 (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww, sweet, good to hear! That's pretty amazing!

Just got time to actually read the thread.


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> the board was
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188038
> 
> it was rush processed and over nighted......crazy thanks



Well whoever it was has my kudo's and deserves a huge tpu pat on the back and santa to bring them extra parts this year!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, this thread is amazing.  Excellent community support and just about when all is lost, all that is good from TPU is brought forth.  Thanks for helping TPU re-coupe some lost sense of community!


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread makes me want to give away my aging equipment that's collecting dust... lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 19, 2008)

And this thread is a fine example of what kind of people this forum has and how dear we all are to each other! 
Great to hear that you are getting a new board and its also very great to see that this person had put others' dire needs before theirs


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> And this thread is a fine example of what kind of people this forum has and how dear we all are to each other!
> Great to hear that you are getting a new board and its also very great to see that this person had put others' dire needs before theirs



If I hit a multimillion dollar lottery... I'll hook everyone up


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> If I hit a multimillion dollar lottery... I'll hook everyone up



Quoted for legal purposes.


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Quoted for legal purposes.



Man I'm all about helping others out when I can... if I hit a huge jackpot... I'll only need a few million to live my life out... the rest is going to charity and to help family and friends out (that includes fellow TPUers)


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, that's awesome Sol!  I'm really glad to hear that


----------



## James1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

someone must have alot of money. good luck anyway, hope the board works


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> Man I'm all about helping others out when I can... if I hit a huge jackpot... I'll only need a few million to live my life out... the rest is going to charity and to help family and friends out (that includes fellow TPUers)



My name's charity, remember that !


----------



## James1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> My name's charity, remember that !


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> This thread makes me want to give away my aging equipment that's collecting dust... lol



You can...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71604


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahhh crap. This thread reminded me of that DP35DP mATX board I offered you, Sol. I completely forgot about it. PM me your info if you are still interested in that POS. lol.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> TPU thank you all i appreciate the responses ideas and help. I just wanted to let you know that i have just been contacted by someone on the forums who wishes to be anonymous this person basically forced me into giving them a link of a mobo i was intrested in if i had the money....this person then bought the mobo for me. I cannot tell you how gratefull i am that the TPU community has persons in it that would do this for someone in need and though i didnt ask for it and was slightely embarassed at the offer i wish to thank all of you and that person VERY MUCH for your help and ideas you have no idea how proud i am to say that i am part of this community. This post isnt just for that person but for all of those who helped me it was absolutely remarkable that a plea for help turned into a 3 page thread in like an hour and a half..thank you TPU and i appreciate it more than you know. The board has been surprisingly overnighted to me and i will be receiving it soon..
> 
> -Solaris



I'm very glad to hear this. I appreciate the person who did this for you.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

lol, Wile E, if he's not, can I have it?


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> My name's charity, remember that !



If your name is charity how about charity-ing that 4870 as an xmas gift?  lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> If your name is charity how about charity-ing that 4870 as an xmas gift?  lol



if his name is charity i want  boobs or nothings getting shipped anyware.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh crap. This thread reminded me of that DP35DP mATX board I offered you, Sol. I completely forgot about it. PM me your info if you are still interested in that POS. lol.



Um, the DP35DP is an ATX P35 Intel board... Got the model right or the mATX right?
If he doesn't want it I'll probably take it.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad to see you'll be back up soon!  Sounds like the onboard cpu power supply/regulation mosfets ect have gone.  Would explain why board powers up but cpu doesn't even get warm.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Missed this thread, but it is 5 pages long....Do you still need any help, or any of my advice on anything?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if his name is charity i want  boobs or nothings getting shipped anyware.



PLEASE get me one of those real dolls for Christmas


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Missed this thread, but it is 5 pages long....Do you still need any help, or any of my advice on anything?



Yer late (as usual...LOL)


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Yer late (as usual...LOL)



At least I'm here tho


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok TPU so i have story for you!! today i got my new mobo !!! ordered yesterday at my front door this morning so it looks beautiful and ill take pics but i was wicked scared so i take it out of the box and boot in on a box next to my computer....nothing.........i git the DDOD double dash of death post code i freaked i got angry smoked a couple of butts went back tried all 3 procs.....same thing........all my sticks of ram.....same thing.......i tweaked....so i take it all apart afer seeing that it could be a CPU problem...some of the pins on the socket were bent...i fixed them...same  "- -" error so i read around some more and it looked like i was going to be a sad puppy UNTIL!!! i remembered when i was trying to fix my LT tha some people had a hard time posting 680i boards with the 8 pin in the CPU plug ...so i pulled it out and tried my 4 pin instead SUCCESSSSSSSSSS the board boots!!!!!! omfg id like to thank themembers that helped me the member that got me a board the platapus and my cats the system will be runnig tonight!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

It's worse when you drop a screw behind the motherboard when your installing it on the tray LOL......That one always gets me every time....slap:slap::shadedshu


I'll have to read into that 4 pin works and 8 pin does not.....Hmmmm

I know that a 4pin will always work(or should)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It's worse when you drop a screw behind the motherboard when your installing it on the tray LOL......That one always gets me every time....slap:slap::shadedshu
> 
> 
> I'll have to read into that 4 pin works and 8 pin does not.....Hmmmm
> ...



ya 4 pin works but when i plug the other 4 pin in the board wont post and im like WTF? its an 8 pin cpu connector n00bs


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

Heh, that was Fate's Trial you had to go through because you were so lucky to get that mobo in the first place!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Heh, that was Fate's Trial you had to go through because you were so lucky to get that mobo in the first place!



o ya ecpecially because of how close i was before to just giving up getting the new board today and having it not boot....pretty much lost all hope for technology


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

But you kept the faith and pushed through!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o ya ecpecially because of how close i was before to just giving up getting the new board today and having it not boot....pretty much lost all hope for technology



Like the time I fired the memory controller in my CPU and it burned a set of ram every week for weeks.....then I went and bought different kinds of ram, and another motherboard before figuring it out....

Yea PC in that area


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> But you kept the faith and pushed through!



that i did bud and it paid off



DaMulta said:


> Like the time I fired the memory controller in my CPU and it burned a set of ram every week for weeks.....then I went and bought different kinds of ram, and another motherboard before figuring it out....
> 
> Yea PC in that area



as long as only running a 4 pin doesnt cause stability issues im ok with it besides maybe a bios update will fix it.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol, Wile E, if he's not, can I have it?


Sure. If Sol doesn't want it, it's yours for shipping. I don't know, like $10 or something?



niko084 said:


> Um, the DP35DP is an ATX P35 Intel board... Got the model right or the mATX right?
> If he doesn't want it I'll probably take it.


You're right. It's just a small ATX board. theJesus already has dibs on it tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Sure. If Sol doesn't want it, it's yours for shipping. I don't know, like $10 or something?
> 
> You're right. It's just a small ATX board. theJesus already has dibs on it tho.



sorry i was excited its cool E i appreciate it but not needed anymroe


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> UNTIL!!! i remembered when i was trying to fix my LT tha some people had a hard time posting 680i boards with the 8 pin in the CPU plug ...so i pulled it out and tried my 4 pin instead SUCCESSSSSSSSSS the board boots!!!!!!



So was that the same case with the other board? Did you go back and try it? 

IDK why I just now found this thread cause I could've donated you my P5B


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

bogmali said:


> So was that the same case with the other board? Did you go back and try it?
> 
> IDK why I just now found this thread cause I could've donated you my P5B



no the other board is DOA it came from englandso it probably didnt make the trip but i tried it on the LT as that was my orig idea.....when the 680i i have now didnt boot i went back to that and it did work.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no the other board is DOA it came from englandso it probably didnt make the trip but i tried it on the LT as that was my orig idea.....when the 680i i have now didnt boot i went back to that and it did work.



Sol, if you think it was damaged in shipping, you should make a claim and get your money back!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sol, if you think it was damaged in shipping, you should make a claim and get your money back!



thier was no insurance im wating for XFX to get back to me to see if they will do an RMA


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thier was no insurance im wating for XFX to get back to me to see if they will do an RMA



Who shipped it...Fed Ex, UPS, USPS? This is why I use fed Ex mostly tho, they carry $100 shipping insurance with the basic ground shipping!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Who shipped it...Fed Ex, UPS, USPS? This is why I use fed Ex mostly tho, they carry $100 shipping insurance with the basic ground shipping!



fed ex....do they really? hmm i get back to the seller and tell him to yell at them.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> If your name is charity how about charity-ing that 4870 as an xmas gift?  lol



lol, dude

my name is charity, and charities except charity, charities do not give charity , so if you have some charity to give to a charity, I'm your charity. 

Simplified Verision : Charities accept donations, not give them


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> fed ex....do they really? hmm i get back to the seller and tell him to yell at them.



Yes sir, this is why I ship with them exclusively. they cover the first $100 no matter the cost of the item. I used to put face value on the shipping lables, but was corrected by the staff at FedEx/Kinko's to just put $100 in the box, no matter the actual value of whats being shipped!


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> fed ex....do they really? hmm i get back to the seller and tell him to yell at them.



ya every package has a $100 insurance . 

and you can get it pretty easily, they don't care for $100 , they just hand it out. 

Just tell them that board is bent and send them a proof of cost (make it more than $100 , new board should be more than $100), and they will give you the money back, no hassle


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not a fan of FedEx - unless the estimated delivery date is on Sat.  FedEx is the only company around here that will deliver to home addresses on the weekends.  Otherwise, I've had packages that were quite damaged come through FedEx before, and I've seen their drivers do some *dumb[/i] things (like leave a boxed up crossbow at someone's door without requiring a signature - same goes for an old winchester that someone had rebuilt) . . .

UPS tends to be quicker, but their shipping rates can be atrocious sometimes (try shipping overseas).


TBH, most of the time I go with USPS - they've gotten a lot better over the years, their rates are fair, package insurance isn't too expensive . . . you just don't get a tracking number to follow the course of the package.*


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to have a saturday job at TNT sorting packages, and during weekdays it was done by social workers.
Certainly, from what I've seen there, all my faith in shipping companies has faded. Too bad I need them sometimes.

Oh, and FRAGILE stickers, they don't help


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I used to have a saturday job at TNT sorting packages, and during weekdays it was done by social workers.
> Certainly, from what I've seen there, all my faith in shipping companies has faded. Too bad I need them sometimes.
> 
> *Oh, and FRAGILE stickers, they don't help *


Nope. It makes them a target. Might as well paint a bullseye on the box. lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope. It makes them a target. Might as well paint a bullseye on the box. lol.



Not really, but when you work sorting stuff saturday morning before dawn, you don't notice them.
It's almost Christmas time now, so I guess the floors will get a new coat of "Wine Red" there:shadedshu


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> lol, dude
> 
> my name is charity, and charities except charity, charities do not give charity , so if you have some charity to give to a charity, I'm your charity.
> 
> Simplified Verision : Charities accept donations, not give them



Oh I know what you were getting at, but I'm the one in need of the charity upgrade on the card at the moment


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 19, 2008)

i got an abit board that wont post after a cmos clear with 533mhz or 800mhz ram. it will only post with 667mhz ram in it.

just an idea


----------

